# Calorie-Trimmed Tiramisu



## chefwannabe (Jun 8, 2004)

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 eggs
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup fat-free milk
2 tablespoons margarine
1/2 cup water
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 tablespoon instant coffee crystals
2 tablespoons cream sherry (I used Kahlua)
1 (8-ounce) tub fat-free cream cheese
1/2 cup sifted powdered sugar
1 tablespoons sifted unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon sifted unsweeted cocoa powder
Chocolate Flavored Syrup, optional
Fresh Strawberries, optional

For cake, stir together flour and baking powder; set aside. Beat
eggs in a mixing bowl with an electric mixer on high speed about 4
minutes or till thick. Gradually add the 1 cup sugar, beating on
medium speed for 4 to 5 minutes or till light and fluffy. Add flour
mixture; beat on low to medium speed just till combined. In a small
saucepan, heat milk and margarine till margarine melts, stirring
occasionally; add to batter, beating till combined. Pour batter into
a greased and floured 8x8x2-inch baking pan. Bake in a 350 degree
oven for 25-30 minutes or till a wooden toothpick inserted in center
comes out clean. Cool in apn on wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove
cake from pan. Cool completely. Meanwhile, combine the water, 3
tablespoons sugar, and coffee crystals in a small saucepan. Cook
over medium heat till mixture boils; boil for 1 minute. Remove from
heat; stir in the cream sherry and set aside. For filling, beat the
cream cheese and powdered sugar. Fold in half of the whipped dessert
topping. Set the remaining topping aside. To assemble dessert, cut
cake into 1/2 to 3/4-inch thick slices. Arrange half of the slices
in a 2 quart rectangular baking dish, trimming to fit as necessary.
Brush cake layer in pan with half of the coffee mixture. Spread with
the cheese mixture. Sift the 1 tablespoon cocoa powder evenly over
the cheese mixture. Top with remaining cake, and brush with
remaining coffee mixture. Spread the remaining whipped dessert
topping over the top cake layer. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2
teaspoon cocoa powder. Cover and refrigerate at least 4 hours before
serving. To serve, cut into squares. If desired, drizzle chocolate-
flavored syrup on dessert plate and garnish with a strawberry. Makes
12 servings.

Nutrition facts: 216 calories, 3 grams total fat (1 gram sat. fat),
39 mg cholesterol, 80 mg sodium, 41 g carbohydrates, 0 g dietary
fiber, 5 g protein.

Food exchanges: 1/2 milk, 2 starch, 1/2 fat


----------

